# Building a steel bale wagon



## Spring Fed Acres (Feb 9, 2015)

I have a 12 ton running gear that I would like to build a steel frame on for hauling 4x5 round baleage bales. I would like to make a 10 x 24 ft wagon, to get 10 bales on the bottom and 4 or so bales on top. The bales average 1500 lbs. What size material should I get? Should I use I-beams or boxed steel? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is this a pipe-style bale hauler or will it have a flat bed? I have used used truck frame for each of the wagons I've built though I have no idea what the availability of it might be in your locale. I love the stuff for wagons because it's cheap, flexible, and very weldable. Mine have 3" channel for cross members but mine have wood flat beds.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've seen some built using boxed sections but it causes more problems with cracking of the welds. One of the common materials is old school bus frames.


----------



## Spring Fed Acres (Feb 9, 2015)

It will not have a flat bed. So a bus or long truck frame would be the best bet, if I can find one. If I can't find a frame what would I use for a steel frame and cross members?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I used both bus and truck rails but I widened them. They were only 34" apart and I was able to set some to 38" and some to 42". Depends on your chassis. If not available, I'd use regular C channel iron. For your bale cradles (what I would call crossmembers if it was a flat wagon), id be tempted to use 4" pipe. I think 3" is standard on factory wagons, but for a dedicated balage wagon, it's not the place to get cheap. The wider you can set your main frame rails apart, the less you have to worry about your cradles bending from the weight.


----------



## Spring Fed Acres (Feb 9, 2015)

Would you use I-beams, U-channels, or square tubing for the frame? Square tubing would be the best, but probably the most expensive. And your thinking 4 in round tubing vs 4x4 square tubing.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

No box/tube sections bad for the frame, they are too rigid in torsion. Box/tube is perfect for the top crossmembers as long as its attached so it won't stop the frame from twisting.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Spring Fed Acres said:


> Would you use I-beams, U-channels, or square tubing for the frame? Square tubing would be the best, but probably the most expensive. And your thinking 4 in round tubing vs 4x4 square tubing.


Have you found what you are looking for made commercially?

If you can find what you are looking for on a lot, bring a tape measure, notebook, and a camera.


----------



## Spring Fed Acres (Feb 9, 2015)

We have metal distributor, locally, that I know has all of those sections I mentioned. So, I-beams for the frame and square 4x4 tubing for the cross members. 1/4in thick?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Spring Fed Acres said:


> It will not have a flat bed. So a bus or long truck frame would be the best bet, if I can find one. If I can't find a frame what would I use for a steel frame and cross members?


With the price of steel, I think you could buy an old school bus and gut to the frame WAY cheaper than you could buy all that channel iron... Buses usually go REALLY cheap...

Later! OL J R


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I have 3 flatbed with 10"x 1/4 channel frames and 1 with a truck frame. All seem to work ok, as mentioned you'll want them wider than a truck is.

We got a bus years ago for parts. Still pieces of it floating around. Its a lot cleaner, easier and faster with new steel. Just call me captain obvious.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I-beams might be too rigid. I'd stay with heavy channel.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Regular I beams are similar to same depth channel if they are similar pound per foot weight.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Spring Fed Acres said:


> It will not have a flat bed. So a bus or long truck frame would be the best bet, if I can find one. If I can't find a frame what would I use for a steel frame and cross members?


If you can wait a little while, put a bug in your local recyclers ear. If they get a truck or bus you can buy it for scrap price usually.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

thendrix said:


> If you can wait a little while, put a big in your local recyclers ear. If they get a truck or bus you can buy it for scrap price usually.


I buy mine at a truck garage that also does wrecking and has a small salvage yard where they disassemble the junk trucks. Frame rails are stacked (admittedly, haphazardly) but still easy to access. Price: $5/ft. Might be worth looking into a similar business in your area. It's a lot less work than chopping up a bus to get two pieces of steel.


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

I built a flat wagon for small squares using 8" I beams as the runners with 3" channel as the cross members.
I welded the expanded metal floor to them. I've seen many round bale wagons built from mobile home frames or tobacco trailers around here.


----------



## Spring Fed Acres (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the input! So, a truck frame or channel for the frame and 4x4 square tubing for the cross members. How far apart do you weld the cross members?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Wcbr1025 said:


> I built a flat wagon for small squares using 8" I beams as the runners with 3" channel as the cross members.
> I welded the expanded metal floor to them. I've seen many round bale wagons built from mobile home frames or tobacco trailers around here.


That is a sharp looking barn too!


----------

